# Tardis in NI?



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

Hi All,

As above. Nobody seems to deliver this to NI.



> Please also note that due to shipping regulations concerning Dangerous Goods, we can only ship this product to mainland UK destinations at the current time. Orders received for offshore and international destinations will be cancelled and refunded in full. Our apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.


Anyone know how to get hold of some? Weird they don't sell this in shops, if it's as good as everyone says they'd sell a load.

Failing that can anyone suggest a good alternative? I'm tired of using stuff like autoglym. De-tarring my car can take me 1/2 a bottle, and I don't find it very effective.

Thank- you


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Where are you based? If you have an autosmart rep in your area, they will be able to sort you out.


----------



## pk83 (Mar 18, 2008)

Try Davey at Pro Car - 02890 817187 (he is in Carryduff)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

there are autosmart reps in NI if u contact them they will tell u the number of your nearest rep.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

As above or try Elite Car Care, Ormeau Road Belfast. They stock their own brand of tar remover and seems to do the exact same job as Tardis.
I have used both and personally could not see any difference.


----------



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

Hey thanks all for those replies. I'll try and hunt some down. Don't know why they don't retail their product range here!

I work in Belfast so Elite Car Care is definately an option. 

:thumb:


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello i was just wandering if you got tardis and where you got it in the end?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

As above Andy, call AS, ask for their reps' numbers, then call them.
You'll be able to meet up somewhere handy, and get it.

In response to why it isn't sold over the counter - it's up to the reps where they sell it, and they're probably more than busy enough with running around the provinence's dealers doing deliveries to them/the valeters, so no need nor time to do retailers too.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi mate,

I have the number for Stephen Pollard - He's an AS rep based in Newry. Occasionally in the NI section of the forum the guys arrange to meet Stephen at Sprucefield, which would be fairly handy for you.

PM me if you need his number - he's great to deal with and travels about a fair bit so you never know he might be around belfast the odd time.

Cookies


----------



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

PM sent, thank-you.


----------



## andymint (Jan 22, 2011)

I picked a 1 litre bottle from Ebay, there are a few sellers in there if its any help.......andy


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Just to let you know ,pro car at carryduff had some in stock also.


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

can tardis be diluted with deionised water?


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Tardis cannot be diluted.


----------

